
Someone Is Paying Strangers Online to Beg for Betsy DeVos's Confirmation - BerislavLopac
http://theslot.jezebel.com/someone-is-paying-strangers-online-to-beg-for-betsy-dev-1791976320
======
elmerfud
Not really that different than paying anyone to do anything political. There
are paid protestors, paid picketers, and so fourth. It's not even a lot
different than the "click here to spam your congress people" websites.

This is community activism!

